# Modificar señal sensor map.



## Jazping (May 17, 2022)

Hola, tengo un hyundai accent 98 que le compre un sensor map, pero este en minima saca un voltaje de 1,5v y necesito que me entregue 1.3  ya que con el voltaje anterior el carro se ahoga al acelerar, necesito un circuito que me quite 0.3v sin importar la variación de voltaje ejm: en minima de 1.5v me rebaje a 1.3  y si acelero cuando el sensor está botando 4.5v me rebaje a 4.3, el divisor de voltaje no me sirve por que este quita un porcentaje sobre el voltaje de salida y si  aumenta el voltaje no varía quitando Mucha corriente al aumentar el voltaje. Muchas gracias si podrían ayudarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

Un díodo Schottky o uno de germanio en serie ?


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2022)

¿Comprar SU sensor map no sería mejor?


----------

